# Brown Bump in Cat's Mouth? (PIC) Please Help :\



## dupfies (May 6, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

So we just adopted a sweet loving female. We're slowly acclimating her to her new home and to our two other kitties. Shes about 3 and was taken from a home by the ASPCA because the person was hoarding cats (over 20 in a small apartment). I have the papers from the adoption agency saying she got her rabies vaccines and tested neg for feline aids and leukemia, and they gave her the de-wormer and I believe neutered her. She was sitting at the shelter and the pet shop (alone) for around 4 months. 

She eats, plays, sleeps, meows and seems to be feeling good, other than being afraid of my two cats and hesitant but very affectionate. She has her own room with a box and food, where she will stay until everyone is feeling comfortable enough. We put baby gates up once so she could "meet" the alpha male.

I noticed this marking in her mouth and I'm a little worried. I really don't want to take her to the vet unnecessarily because I just took her home Friday and we had to spend a lot of money on new things for her, the holidays, and astham medications for one of our current cats. Does anyone know what this is?? I know the picture isn't too good, but please look. It's dark brown/gray, and it feels kind of gummy. It doesn't seem to be in her jaw line where a tooth would be, more on her lip. She didn't really flinch like it hurt her. She eats fine and acts perfectly normal.

I thought it might be lentigo (we have an orange tabby with this), but I'm not sure - I've never seen lentigo as a bump or lump before. She's a beautiful short haired calico. Please help us!  Thank you!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome. The picture is difficult to see detail, and my first thought when I read she was calico was of the brown freckles orange and calico cats get...however that looks larger than those freckles and the gummy consistency you describe don't sound '_right_' to me. I'm sorry, but I'd have to take her to a vet to see what that was because I've never seen anything like that myself.
Good luck,
Heidi


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending hugs, prayers and purrs


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

It almost looks something like an accumulation of blood like you would get from a blood blister, or bruise. I would definitely at least contact with vet. Do you know when she was spayed? The lip might have been bruised during the procedure when she was intubated.


----------



## furmew (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd call a vet... but not sure if she needs to be taken in. If you just adopted her, she passed tests and was kept an eye on very recently... Does she seem stressed? It might just be a lip anomaly? Is it new, or could it have been there forever and you just recently noticed it?


----------



## sally91 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi i think one of my cats had something similar i cant remember what it was called exactly but it seems very similar my cat developed this just after having her kittens i'm afraid i don't remember allot about what the vet said as it was over a year ago but i think it may have been due to stress of her having kittens etc but the vet definately said that it was nothing to worry about and should go away by itself which it did although i think the vet also said sometimes they remove them if there causing the cat any problems but it was in a similar palce and a similar colour she also slavered allot with it

i hope this helps a little and i think if your still concerned about it to take her to the vet just to make sure its nothing nasty

Sally x


----------

